# board with built in setback and a bit stiff still ok?



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a board with a built in setback that is built for all mountain and is on the stiff side. I'm wondering if it is fruitless to attempt to learn to ride switch, do tricks, or try any slope side style off the park. I'm 'pretty sure' that jumping wont be too greatly affected, maybe I'm wrong...but just wondering. 
I love the board I have now because I learned on this board. It is a HEAVY board though compared to most that I've checked out in comparison.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I used to have such a board, and replaced it with a NS Heritage. While 'fruitless' might be too strong a statement, it definitely will make a difference. If finances are such that you can't replace the board, then you make do. But if you're planning on getting into that other stuff, you'll save yourself some frustration by getting a softer more centered board.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

What board is this?

You can definately learn switch and tricks on a directional board. Keep in mind some pros ride directional boards in slope style and pipe (shaun white)


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Don't worry. I regularly ride switch, butters on a stiff, cambered slightly set back board (old nitro suprateam). Not only that, I can even ride switch comfortably with foward stance (+21,+9). If you like your current board, you don't need to change. If you hate your board, then switching to a soft, twin, reverse camber will probably be easier, but you will be a better overall snowboarder learning on your current board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rider> Board. I learned to ride switch with like a foot of set back. This whole I need a twin to ride switch thing is irrelevant.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Rider> Board. I learned to ride switch with like a foot of set back. This whole I need a twin to ride switch thing is irrelevant.


not for nothing, but you can also learn to read by trying to read shakespeare, but starting at a childrens level will probably make it easier. same thing for this...he could learn to ride switch on a 165, directional, cambered board..and eventually hed probably get it. But there are easier ways.

You're doing the "in my day and age we had to walk uphill to school both ways..in the snow..without shoes.:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

East§ide said:


> You're doing the "in my day and age we had to walk uphill to school both ways..in the snow..without shoes.:


Five miles there, ten miles back... :laugh:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I found it easier to learn switch on a true twin...


----------



## Haho (Oct 10, 2010)

If you wanna really do well in the park get park board (softer, centered and twin tip). You don't need to spend tons of money and still get something to work for you


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

East§ide said:


> not for nothing, but you can also learn to read by trying to read shakespeare, but starting at a childrens level will probably make it easier. same thing for this...he could learn to ride switch on a 165, directional, cambered board..and eventually hed probably get it. But there are easier ways.
> 
> You're doing the "in my day and age we had to walk uphill to school both ways..in the snow..without shoes.:


Oh sorry I forgot we live in the day and age where everyone should have 10 snowboards for different things and carry them to the mountain and swap out every run. 

Learning to read and learning to ride 2 different things.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Unless you are riding a 180cm alpine hardboot board with extreme foward stance, I think you will do fine to learn switch on your current board. Especially since you say you love your board, there is no need to change it. There is a cool youtube video of some alpine hardbooter doing switch tricks.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh sorry I forgot we live in the day and age where everyone should have 10 snowboards for different things and carry them to the mountain and swap out every run.


yeh, most def plenty boards out there that do it all, or at least come close to it


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh sorry I forgot we live in the day and age where everyone should have 10 snowboards for different things and carry them to the mountain and swap out every run.
> 
> Learning to read and learning to ride 2 different things.


someone's defensive  i was just saying that there could be easier boards for him to learn on, thats all. and im aware learning to read and ride are different things, but thats why I used it as an analogy.


grafta said:


> yeh, most def plenty boards out there that do it all, or at least come close to it


----------

